# PURSE BABY



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

PURSE/ BABY
MATERIALS; 2 COLORS YOUR FAVORITE WORSTED WT.YARN.. SIZE H CROCHET HOOK .,..NEEDLE TO WEAVE IN ENDS.,..
ROW 1- CHAIN 22 DC IN 3RD CHAIN FROM HOOKAND ARCOSS TO END..6 DC IN LAST STITCH
CONTINUEING AROUND DC IN OTHER SIDE OF FOUNDATION CHAIN,.,.5 DC IN LAST STITCH..
ROW 2-7 DC IN EACH STITCH AROUND
ROW 8 -HALF DOUBLE CROCHET IN EACH STITCH AROUND
ROW 9 -DC IN FRONT LOOP (ONE FACING YOU) 2 DC IN NEXT SITCH REPEAT ALL THE WAY AROUND.(1 2 1 2)
ROW 10-DC IN FIRST 2 STITCHES 2 DC IN 3RD STITCH ALL WAY AROUNDSL ST IN BEGINNING CH.IN ALL ROWS.
ROW 11- DC IN 1ST STITCH CHAIN 2 SKIP 2 STICHES DC IN NEXT STITCH ALL AROUND..(LOOPS FOR STRAP)
ROW 12-(CONTRASTING COLOR) SC IN FIRST LOOP, 5 DC IN NEXT LOOP. ALL AROUND
ROW 13- SC IN 3RD STITCH OF 5DC 5DC IN SCAROUND ..FASTEN OFF WEAVE IN ENDS..
HOOD---TURN DOWN AND ON ROW 8 (THE HD ROW) FIND CENTER STAND MARK..13 STITCHES FROM CENTER( ON BOTH SIDES) ATTATACH CONTRASTING COLOR SL ST SC IN FIRST STITCH HALF D IN NEXT 2 STITCHES DC OVER TO 4 STITCHES FROM MARKER THEN HD IN 2 STICHES 1 SC AND SLIP ST IN LAST..TURN (DONT CH.) SLIP ST IN SC. SC IN NEXT STITCH DC IN NEXT 2 STITCHES..DC TO 4 STITCHE TO END HDC IN 2 SC IN 1 SLIP TURN REPEAT FOR 2 MORE ROWS SC ACROSS HOOD TOP WEAVE IN END..
MAKE 2 CHAINS 100 STITCHES LONG..WEAVE IN OPOSITE SIDES..ADD POM POM
MAKE A BLANKET AS LONG AS YOU WANT ..ADD BABY TO PURSE ..COVER AND DONE..


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern. I have one for a bigger baby somewhere. I just found a little porcelain baby doll I had as a little girl. It is about 5 inches. This will fit her perfect.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

They are so cute....my girls had them when they were little (40 years ago).


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

This is so cute. I'd love to find one a big bigger for Miss Zoey and her many many babies.


----------



## RobynMay (May 14, 2012)

Thank you! So many friends had or having girls ... I can be a granny and make girly gifts!


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm making this one! Like, at least 5 times - one for each granddaughter and one for ME! My question is: where do I find the dolls? Can someone PM me? Thanks


----------



## EllenCrafts (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## sharonlee (Feb 13, 2011)

oh my gosh, haven't seen one of these in years, brings
back a lot of memories


----------



## Sammi (Nov 6, 2011)

Want to make them for charity, but where to find the dolls?


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

i buy mine at wal-mart for a dollar each...


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Thank you for posting the pattern as such a good way to use up scrap yarn left from other finished projects. I also knit/crochet for charity. Will look for those dolls today at Walmart.

Our local fire department,ER and church loves to see me coming with a box full of goodies. A friend told me about the fire department as they go to all sorts of disasters.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Great! Thanks for sharing.

Anita


----------



## mrssonsew (Feb 7, 2011)

bobctwn65 said:


> PURSE/ BABY
> MATERIALS; 2 COLORS YOUR FAVORITE WORSTED WT.YARN.. SIZE H CROCHET HOOK .,..NEEDLE TO WEAVE IN ENDS.,..
> ROW 1- CHAIN 22 DC IN 3RD CHAIN FROM HOOKAND ARCOSS TO END..6 DC IN LAST STITCH
> CONTINUEING AROUND DC IN OTHER SIDE OF FOUNDATION CHAIN,.,.5 DC IN LAST STITCH..
> ...


is this on a detergent bottle half


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

no it is not....


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern. I shall check out Walmart for the dolls. This is a great idea for my donations to the Women's shelter. Thanks.
Now I have to figure out something quick for boys...


----------



## homesweethome (Jan 27, 2011)

Similar, knitted pattern on Ravelry called Cradle Bag. SO CUTE


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

homesweethome said:


> Similar, knitted pattern on Ravelry called Cradle Bag. SO CUTE


Bad, bad, bad - I went there and 2 hours later.....Love the pattern though, thanks. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cradle-bag-2 
I love Frankie Brown patterns - I am assuming that is the one you meant. 
There is another really nice one that is a purchased pattern that I might be tempted to buy. It has hearts around the bottom of the purse - only shows when it is closed up. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-doll-cradle-purse


----------



## homesweethome (Jan 27, 2011)

That's the one. I couldn't decide on whether to make the cradle bag or a Hello Kitty pullover for my granddaughter for Christmas. But, my husband helped. I will make the pullover for Christmas and the cradle bag for her birthday in April.


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

homesweethome said:


> That's the one. I couldn't decide on whether to make the cradle bag or a Hello Kitty pullover for my granddaughter for Christmas. But, my husband helped. I will make the pullover for Christmas and the cradle bag for her birthday in April.


I am sure she will be happy with both of them. I see lots of adults with Hello Kitty things.


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks to the several KPers who answered me about where to get the dolls. I'll check Walmart tomorrow and if I don't make out, I'll google Mary Maxim when I get home. Thanks.


----------



## knitminnie (Jan 29, 2011)

My Mom made these for my girls. They had such a good time playing with them. Brings back many fond memories. Thank you so much. My mother was one of those people who could just take her hook and create. I am not so blessed so I appreciate your sharing the pattern.


----------



## Valanteen (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern. Love it.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

I have bookmarked the site for future reference.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Has anyone attempted one yet? I have a friend who has, and is having trouble with the pattern. Let me know. Thanks .


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Yes!! That reminds me of my childhood! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Crafty Gardener (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks for the crochet pattern. Someone shared a knitting one but I think crochet will work up faster.


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

The 5" dolls are 4.95 from Home Sew Inc or Newark Dressmakers Supply, check them out. 

Carol J.


----------



## darsee (Jan 29, 2014)

I will make one for each of my great-granddaughters. They will really like this. The pattern looks like I can do it. :thumbup:


----------

